# Xcode beginner, What books should I use?



## macmastah (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi,

Could anyone please recommend some (beginner) books I can use to start learning Xcode?

Thanks


----------



## Viro (Jun 27, 2005)

Do you know how to program and are just interested in getting familiar with Xcode? Or are you beginning from scratch?


----------



## macmastah (Jun 27, 2005)

i haven't done programming before, so I'm starting from scratch.


----------



## Viro (Jun 27, 2005)

XCode is a multi language development environment. You can do Java, C++, C and Objective-C (and more, I'm sure). You need to decide what you are going to learn, usually by deciding what you're hoping to accomplish. If you want nice, natively integrating OS X applications, go with Objective-C. If you want _simple_ portable code, go for Java. If you want slightly more difficult portable code, go for C++ and C.

Get a book on one of these languages and you will be fine. In my experience, books are all about the same. The main thing is perseverance from you, the programmer.


----------

